# Problemes de langue



## Harmobeat (17 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous, amis macs, j'ecris parce que mon mac a un petit soucis, certains des menus sont passes en Anglais et surtout le plus etrange c'est lorsque j'eteins mon mac, il me propose les differentes option "redemarrage eteindre mise en veilles etc" en Anglais et bien que ca soit pas grave dans l'absolu, ca me derange un peu... Si vous pouviez m'aider?


----------



## bokeh (17 Juin 2010)

Salut,
Regarde ce post 

En fait dans le code d'Ankou il manque un caractère.
Tape cette ligne dans le terminal

_sudo /System/Library/CoreServices/Language\ Chooser.app/Contents/MacOS/Language\ Chooser_

Tu tapes ensuite ton MDP admin puis tu choisis le français dans la fenêtre de choix de langue 

@+


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Juin 2010)

bokeh a dit:


> En fait dans le code d'Ankou il manque un caractère.


Ma première impression a été la tienne : manquait l'antislash \

et puis j'ai vu les guillemets :rose:


Ceci dit, Apple préconise une autre voie pour changer la langue de la login window : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4102?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

